

If it becomes safe to genetically increase babies’ IQ, it will become inevitable - jeffreyrogers
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/07/14/if-it-becomes-possible-to-safely-genetically-increase-babies-iq-it-will-become-inevitable/

======
ZeroGravitas
I was reading this but mentally replacing the genetic ways to improve IQ with
all the boring, nurture ways to improve IQ like not poisoning the atmosphere
they breathe, adequate nutrition, adequate healthcare etc.

------
jeffreyrogers
I changed the title to get under the 80 character limit. I think this comes
pretty close to preserving the meaning of the original title.

------
SQL2219
I think curiosity and creativity are more important. I think if you polled
most Humans, they'd say that IQ was more desirable.

